# The orchid fairy



## bcostello (Feb 19, 2011)

If the orchid fairy came to see me tonight, I would ask her to bring me one of those blue violaceas.

Brenda


----------



## Shiva (Feb 19, 2011)

What are you smoking? oke:


----------



## bcostello (Feb 19, 2011)

Shiva said:


> What are you smoking? oke:



just my quirky version of a 'wishlist'


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think the orchid fairly is strong enough to carry my wishlist!


----------



## koshki (Feb 19, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't think the orchid fairly is strong enough to carry my wishlist!



Yeah, mine would break her little wings! :wink:


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 19, 2011)

What was she wearing?
If she is nosing around I want to snag her
to fill MY list!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 19, 2011)

I think that the orchid fairy wouldn't make it over the border if she got my whole wishlist fulfilled...


----------



## tenman (Feb 19, 2011)

The orchid fairy is a HIM, not a her. I've seen him sometimes when I'm almost asleep and looking out into the GH, as he spreads his fairy dust over everything and makes it grow and bloom.


----------



## Marc (Feb 20, 2011)

It doesn't matter if it's a he or she. But if "it" evers come to my place I wish it would build me a greenhouse in my backyard.


----------



## Clark (Feb 20, 2011)

I was expecting Julie Andrews or Sandy Duncan.
Now I have fairy phobia. Can't imagine some dude in leotards sprinkling white powder in yard.

Getting back to some dream crosses, I can imagine an Erin Burnett x Dolly Parton.  :evil:


----------



## Hera (Feb 20, 2011)

If the orchid fairy came to my house, she would bring me a warmer climat and a greenhouse.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 20, 2011)

I would ask her to stay and help me clean the house of pixie dust.


----------



## etex (Feb 20, 2011)

A greenhouse would be my wish


----------



## koshki (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure if it's a fairy, but something is dusting my entire yard with 4 inches of snow.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2011)

Hera said:


> If the orchid fairy came to my house, she would bring me a warmer climat and a greenhouse.


How would you grow masdies and cymbidiums then!? oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2011)

Clark said:


> I was expecting Julie Andrews or Sandy Duncan.
> Now I have fairy phobia. Can't imagine some dude in leotards sprinkling white powder in yard.



:rollhappy:




koshki said:


> Not sure if it's a fairy, but something is dusting my entire yard with 4 inches of snow.


it must be the wicked witch of the west!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2011)

koshki said:


> Not sure if it's a fairy, but something is dusting my entire yard with 4 inches of snow.



Only 4 inches? When it was still light, we cleared 6 inches from our drive and it's still snowing!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 21, 2011)

Clark said:


> Getting back to some dream crosses, I can imagine an Erin Burnett x Dolly Parton.  :evil:



I think that's too heavy for the orchid fairy to carry, too.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2011)

Clark said:


> Getting back to some dream crosses, I can imagine an Erin Burnett x Dolly Parton.  :evil:



An Erin B selfing is more to my liking.


----------



## ronan (Feb 21, 2011)

Ernie said:


> An Erin B selfing is more to my liking.



BUT with his cross, Erin B may inherit some natural avantages (two in fact)...:rollhappy:


----------



## koshki (Feb 23, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Only 4 inches? When it was still light, we cleared 6 inches from our drive and it's still snowing!



Yeah, our "2 to 4" ended up being 10 inches of snow!  

Those guys haven't been right yet!

Just for that, the orchid fairy could bring me 10 new little phrags!


----------



## Hera (Feb 23, 2011)

NYEric said:


> How would you grow masdies and cymbidiums then!? oke:



Oh, I think I'll find a way to survive. I could switch to vandas.


----------

